# Where do you duck hunt?



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

*What do you hunt ducks on?*​
Water3069.77%Field1330.23%


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where do you guys hunt ducks? Water or fields?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Water for ducks answered land for geese.

I've never shot one duck over land here in Western Sodak.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

BOTH


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I like hunting ducks over both, but there is nothing like the sound of a big fat mallard hitting the water. It would be hard for me to just pick one


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

goosebusters2 said:


> I like hunting ducks over both, but there is nothing like the sound of a big fat mallard hitting the water. It would be hard for me to just pick one


That's funny because for me there is nothing I like more than a big cornfed November mallard falling into the snow. But I think I like the atmosphere better sitting around a slough rather than in a blind. I just like using my camoflauge for ducks because it is always a blind for geese. We pretty much split our hunts for ducks 50-50 land vs water.


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

water.........for sure


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I can only think of 2 hunts I set up on water last year. Just dont really scout that way much. I do like an occasional pothole hunt though, put the retriever to work.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Both are great. i have had great hunts on both. land is alot easier setting decoys and not gettting wet


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

BOTH but prefer to feild when have the chance. Water hunting is more work setting decoys and can get pretty brutal on hand picking decoys up in cold conditions. Although water hunting has got alot easier with my own lab around now!!!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

I also have to say both, Iv'e shot more over water, but it's easier setting up in a field for sure.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

definately both so I didnt know which way to vote


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Both work for me, but its nice shooting those big ***-draggers in corn feilds


----------

